# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 13, Part II



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The competition began at 7PM and went on for over two hours. Each contestant had about fifteen to twenty minutes to demonstrate their concerto, all with piano accompaniment, even the pianists. All the contestants were phenomenal this year. The pianists all picked from excellent showpieces in their literature, notably Grieg, Rachmaninoff 2 and Liszt 1. The Clarinetist performed Weber 1, and the Oboist Martinu, and the Violinists Tchaikovsky and Sibelius. Each had their individual style, and although this was simply a competition, it was like a concert in and of itself. Every contestant received well-deserved applause. In the end, Marie had difficulty guessing who would win, because they were all so excellent.

"Alex has a hard job ahead of him," she thought grimly.

Around 9PM, the 2nd to last contestant was finished, and now it was Alex's turn.

"Here he goes," Tanya winked at Marie.

"God help him," Marie muttered to herself.

Alex stepped onto the stage carrying his darkly-polished cello, and his accompanist came quickly behind him. Instantly, Marie couldn't help smiling. He looked so calm and happy, it was as if he was just waiting for the right moment this whole time to take the competition by storm. Hope was renewed.

Although Marie hadn't realized this the whole evening, she had somehow sat in a location that was directly ahead of the contestants when they would bow. Although each musician bowed in slightly different places, Alex had lined up directly with where Marie was sitting. When Alex straightened up, his eyes seemed to meet with her's, and he smiled.

Marie's heart leaped for an instant. Was the smile at her? She felt her heart throb inside her the rest of the performance.

The wind players and violinists had used music when they performed, but none of the pianists. Alex was going to prove himself equal to the pianists by being the only other contestant of the night to memorize a full 20 minutes of music.

The performance was beyond anyone's expectations.

If Alex showed brilliance when in an orchestral setting, he showed transcendence as a soloist. It was as if he was singing with his cello, a furiously saddened look on his face. How interesting that such an introspective man in real life could open up so tremendously just to the power of music! It was as if he became another person. And yet, he wasn't. He was always Alex. The music was already wonderful. The man was more so.

Marie put her face in her hands, but continued to watch through her fingers. It was torture to be there, and yet the most pleasurable performance she ever experienced.



When it was over, Tanya couldn't help noticing Marie on the brink of tears, and that she couldn't clap.

"You alright, Marie?" she said soothingly, not trying to upset her.

"I'm ok," Marie muttered. "Sorry."

"No, it's ok," Tanya put her arm around her. "Perhaps we do have something in common after all..." she thought to herself sadly.

When the clapping was over, there began a long wait for the results. People knew it would be close, but it took much longer than it did in later years.

Tanya and Marie joined the other students and began discussing what the odds were for the winners.

"The Rachmaninoff better win," one was saying, "No one can be Jake's technique, it's unstoppable."

"Don't we hear the 2nd piano concerto enough already?" another whined. "We ought to hear something new, something exciting!"

"It Rachmaninoff wins, I'm gonna barf," said another, to many laughs of the group.

"But wasn't Alex's performance stunning? He memorized that whole thing!" another exclaimed.

"I agree!" Tanya joined in. "I think he put the most effort into his performance above everyone. He deserves the 1st, no one else," a few nodded their heads.

Only Ernest was there to represent to grad conductors for the evening. He put in his thoughts too.

"Yes, I think Alex had a winning chance. The last person always gets that advantage of being clearest in the judge's mind. I wonder who had a say in it," he gave a clever glance at Marie.

"Oh I had no part in that, you can say that for sure! The department gave me the program order, I made nothing of it!" suddenly Marie exclaimed. Everyone was surprised at such an outburst.

"You seem to get involved in everything around here, Marie, just like a student. Maybe you should apply," he responded. Everyone laughed.

"Oh gosh, I would if I could, but my performance days are over. I like my job," Marie said shyly.

"And she does a great job," Tanya smiled put her hand around Marie again. Tanya shot a glance over at Ernest, who looked slightly embarrassed at what he just said. She suddenly found herself frowning at him though, and looked away.



The contestants had all entered the concert hall to meet their friends, and Alex came out to join as well. Everyone congratulated him warmly and gave him well wishes. He received all of it very humbly, and with little smiling.

Marie felt compelled to talk to him again when he was finally sitting alone.

"I have no way to compliment you better than to say you were absolutely... stellar..." Marie was struck to find herself saying those words to him.

"You are very kind, Marie, thank you," Alex said politely, but rather gloomily. "I did my best, and that's all that counts now."

"But you will win, won't you?"

"I only hope, but there is no 'will,' you see. I've had my share of failure, there are no guarantees," he said despondently.

"I see... but then again, it's too soon to say that either. You have to have hope sometimes," Marie smiled.

"You are right..." Alex acceded.

Marie only stood by him, but wouldn't sit next to him. The conversation felt over, so she decided to step away, when she saw Tanya giving her a knowing smile. Marie felt herself blush as she walked back to her.

"What?" Marie tried to hide her emotions.

"Are you going to admit it now?" Tanya whispered in her ear.

Marie instantly became flustered and stared at the ground, flushing terribly.

"I can't help it..." she rubbed her forehead.

Just as she was speaking, four men came onto the stage, and called attention to themselves. It had been almost half an hour of waiting. The spokesman stood by with a microphone.

"Ladies and Gentlemen," he began, "we are pleased to announce that our judges have come to an agreement on this year's winners of the University Concerto Competition. We want to congratulate everyone tonight who competed, because this was our greatest year yet, and the decision was hard." There was some applause for everyone now at this time.

"Without further ado, now will now announce the winners," the spokesman took out a sheet of paper, and looked at the list.

Third place went to the Sibelius violinist, who got a round of applause and bowed from his place in the hall. Second place went to the Pianist who played Liszt Piano Concerto no. 1, which was received with quite a bit of surprise, since this pianist was the underdog of the three. However, everyone waited anxiously to hear who won the grand prize.

"And last but certainly not least, First Place goes to... Alex Young and his outstanding performance of the Elgar Cello Concerto!"

The applause and cheers were the loudest of all, and from everyone in the room. Alex stood up, and accepted the applause with a bow, but he did not hide his joy this time. One of his best friends came up and gave him a great hug right in that moment.

Marie was the happiest of them all.

"I told you!!" she cried to Tanya and hugged her. Tanya was just as thrilled.

Marie held onto her as if for dear life. She didn't even know how to react, but simply stood in mute silence now.

Everyone crowded around Alex to congratulate him, but Marie couldn't bear her emotions anymore.

"Let's go," Marie whispered to Tanya pleadingly.

"As you like," Tanya smiled.

Marie knew that if she stood within even four feet of Alex, she might just scream at him.


----------

